# What should the



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Im simulating the dry season right now and i was just wondering what the ending temp should be at the end of the dry season and at the begining of the wet season?

Thanks Trillyen,This site kicks


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

I dont understand the logic of why knowing dry season temp would be important? You've got captive breed natts. Once they are conditioned to captive conditions parameters in the wild should never be of concern.

In the past there was a known Natt breeder by the name "piranhaman". He gave me the best advice ever in that the most important step to breeding is conditioning. Keeping them well fed and keeping water parameters in check.

Now for temp I would keep it at a constant 80-81. Anymore or less would require you to condition them at that temp and postpone the breeding process.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

During the rainy season in the Amazon dosent the temp drop down to like 75 or 70 degrees though from like a constant 80 to 85 degree normal temp?
I would think that temps, and different simulations of a real Amazon like setting would trigger somethingin there genetic strings to automatically breed.
I mean if evolution has brought them up to that point, and all.

I have been wrong before though.

Does any one know what the temp usually is when the rainy season starts in the Amazon?

Holly wood not trying to piss u off they just didnt give that specific info on that link that u can go to on here that tell u how to simulate the seasons.

But i steal do appreciate ur help.Ur the sh*t!


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Oh and to answer your ? about my logic

Well, i figur that if at the begging of the dry season ps automatically know that they r probably not going to be gettig as much food, and they start adjusting to that and accepting that since it is coded in there jeans id figure that during the beging of the wet season they think that its time to reproduce, and settle for a mate whether they like it or not, just to try to rpopulate, and i figure once they pop, the fun wont stop :laugh:


----------

